# LOS INTOCABLES CUSTOMS!



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

We are a group of talented individuals out of San Diego CA, giving you the best in Quality when it comes to Custom paint and murals! Give us a call or come check us out! We wont disappoint you! Los Intocables Customs!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Big props!!! seen some of Mr j other work some top notch stuff
Is this the shop thread or all individual stuff?


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Shop thread...we got together to set it off in san diego! thanks for your support!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Big props!!! seen some of Mr j other work some top notch stuff
> Is this the shop thread or all individual stuff?


Shop thread...we got together to set it off in san diego! thanks for your support!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:good luck nieghbors


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

alex75 said:


> :thumbsup:good luck nieghbors


Thanks Neighbor!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

To the top my fellow INTOCABLES!:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

The airbrushing is sweet.....love that stuff!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> The airbrushing is sweet.....love that stuff!


Thank you!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Where you guys located at? I will be in SD tomorrow..


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

. 
TTT


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Were in springvalley! give us a call when your in town.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Super sick do you do hoppers too


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*INTOCABLES IN THA HOUSE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Dam good work that ranger is bad ass


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

I want to thank everyone that helped get this car finished! I want to thank Oscar for Clearcoating the Rivi, Willie for the cut and buffing! I want to thank Lorenzo for hookin us up on the spot for us to do our work! Thank Danny for putting the ride together! Jo-Jo for his nice upholstery! Nice work everyone! Los Intocables Customs in da House!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

QUE ONDA MY INTOCABLE! UR WELCOME ON THE CLEARIN,INTOCABLES TO THA TOP!!!!!


MRJ-AIR said:


> I want to thank everyone that helped get this car finished! I want to thank Oscar for Clearcoating the Rivi, Willie for the cut and buffing! I want to thank Lorenzo for hookin us up on the spot for us to do our work! Thank Danny for putting the ride together! Jo-Jo for his nice upholstery! Nice work everyone! Los Intocables Customs in da House!


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

awsome work guys


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

chavalin said:


> awsome work guys


What up sal!! Thanks and don't be a stranger! Stop bye some time were at Emilio's old spot down the street from ur old shop!!..hope ur doing good


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

LoW-LoW


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

[QUO







TE=MintySeven;15868203]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

[I







MG]http:/







/i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p612/elgarfield619/f2053db4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

MintySeven said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p612/elgarfield619/a136ff06.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

MintySeven said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p612/elgarfield619/a136ff06.jpg[/IMG]


You get down Intocable!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

djxsd said:


> LoW-LoW


You have impressed me wit your work Intocable! keep it up!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

MintySeven said:


> [I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out that Orangeeeee! Puttin it down Intocable style straight from san diego!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

http://







i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p612/elgarfield619/e1e39ff2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Low - low


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Mrj


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*intocable bump!*


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Danny from majestics putting it down ! Thanx for your help Danny!









if you can look closely into the trunk! Danny turned that whole around and made it look clean!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Patterns Done by MRJ and Oscar!
murals done by MRJ


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

cisneros doin his thang!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Willie doin his thang ! The buff master!


















Thats the worse thing when your buffing out a car and a cat walks right over it! Pinche Garfield!
no respect! lol


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*thanks mike for the tag team on "EL GARFIELD". came out chingon:thumbsup:*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

MintySeven said:


> *thanks mike for the tag team on "EL GARFIELD". came out chingon:thumbsup:*


Ya know wassup Intocable! our whole shop needs to be rollin like that!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

MintySeven said:


> *thanks mike for the tag team on "EL GARFIELD". came out chingon:thumbsup:*


Ya know how we Intocables do!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

That work goes hard, you guys are keeping SD on the map! You guys in Spring Valley?


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> That work goes hard, you guys are keeping SD on the map! You guys in Spring Valley?


Thanx homie! yes were in springvalley...off jamacha rd. give us a call 619-392-0962


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sick work homies !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank u intocables for all da help ! Mike j for always helping Oscar for laying down the clear Lil man for letting me use his spot . And Fofin for touching up da striping.. Intocables to da top ....low low


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*anytime g*


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

djxsd said:


> Thank u intocables for all da help ! Mike j for always helping Oscar for laying down the clear Lil man for letting me use his spot . And Fofin for touching up da striping.. Intocables to da top ....low low



Damn That is sick!!!!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

... Thanks for all da help Mrj Garfield intocables customs Cisneros Raul combs and Lil .. Low low


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

djxsd said:


> ... Thanks for all da help Mrj Garfield intocables customs Cisneros Raul combs and Lil .. Low low


http://youtu.be/jpnAyLI4RPY


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

djxsd said:


> http://youtu.be/jpnAyLI4RPY


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jpnAyLI4RPY


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*anytime for my fellow intocables!ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Intocables!!!!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks :thumbsup:


matthew64 said:


> Nice work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

nice work x2!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NICE WORK FELLAS!!!! CUANTO PARA CROMAR, PINTAR Y TAPISAR UN 60 IMPALA? COPPER COLOR ..... GIVE OR TAKE A NUMBER FOR THE WORK, THANKS!!!


MRJ-AIR said:


> Thanx homie! yes were in springvalley...off jamacha rd. give us a call 619-392-0962


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

give us a call 619 674-5252,619 392-0962or619 813 -8762:thumbsup:


MYERS60 said:


> NICE WORK FELLAS!!!! CUANTO PARA CROMAR, PINTAR Y TAPISAR UN 60 IMPALA? COPPER COLOR ..... GIVE OR TAKE A NUMBER FOR THE WORK, THANKS!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

lOOKIN' GOOD FELLAS!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WERK!!!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

djxsd said:


>


 Dam thats Bad,All the work you guys do is nice .:thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:yes:


MintySeven said:


> give us a call 619 674-5252,619 392-0962or619 813 -8762:thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

MintySeven said:


>


you got down Intocable!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

The master painter Oscar and the master buffer Willie! Good job on the Impala Intocables!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Paint by: Oscar
mural by: MRJ


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Lorenzo's patterns!





































murals by: MRJ


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

paint patterns and Murals done by: MRJ


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Somos Los Intocables de San Diego! You doin awsome at painting pal! Its always a pleasure to help ya put it down!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

djxsd said:


> ... Thanks for all da help Mrj Garfield intocables customs Cisneros Raul combs and Lil .. Low low


Somos Los Intocables de San Diego! You doin awsome at painting pal! Its always a pleasure to help ya put it down!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:drama://///////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

MYERS60 said:


> :drama://///////////////////////////////////////////


waiting to hear from you:dunno:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn....... badass.............. much props, ya do sum real good wrk..:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Bad ass work,sick riviera


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Sick ass work


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

mrchavez said:


> damn....... badass.............. much props, ya do sum real good wrk..:thumbsup:


thanks for all tha support fellas :thumbsup:INTOCABLES TTT


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

mrchavez said:


> damn....... badass.............. much props, ya do sum real good wrk..:thumbsup:


Thanks . much appreciated!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> Bad ass work,sick riviera


thanks much appreciated!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Sick ass work


Thanks much appreciated!


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

Bad ass work...:thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## BIG_JR! (Feb 5, 2013)

what up BIG O! u werent kidding. nice work doggy! ill be hitting u up


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:simon!


BIG_JR! said:


> what up BIG O! u werent kidding. nice work doggy! ill be hitting u up


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Looking Good Intocables!!!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks bro!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Intocables ttt!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Yessssss sir!!!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

LOW-LOW -INTOCABLES-SD


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Good job low,intocables!!!!!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

djxsd said:


> LOW-LOW -INTOCABLES-SD


Good job INTOCABLE!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Patterns done by MRJ


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Undercarriage painted by MRJ


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

SouthEast San Diego police lowrider! The 1rst in San Diego! Done by : MRJ, Oscar(el Garfield), Lorenzo(lowlow), and Willie!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

chillin with Blvd Rollers!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for your support Blvd Rollers!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Southeast San Diego Police lowrider! The first one ever done in San Diego!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Intocables ttt


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Fucken sick


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

whats up borrachos:h5:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

alex75 said:


> whats up borrachos:h5:


whats crackin big dawg! How ya folks doing at da shop?


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Intocables!!! TTT


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

MRJ-AIR said:


> whats crackin big dawg! How ya folks doing at da shop?


we good over hear... i heard about a fender bender:banghead:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

check this out
















:roflmao:

sorry i couldnt resist.


----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

This is bizar from kleenCustomz in San Diego...you guys doing some bomb ass work...keep up the magic..my respects..TTT


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

alex75 said:


> we good over hear... i heard about a fender bender:banghead:


Lol!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Patterns by MRJ:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Oscar's Restoration:


----------



## jedifriv (Jul 10, 2013)

Verry nice, i like this job


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

jedifriv said:


> Verry nice, i like this job


Thanks brotha!intocables customs ttt!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Los Intocables putting it down!

Patterns by: MRJ
Marblelizing and Clear by: Oscar


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

Ese bro, good work!
Keep the flow going..........


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

TTT intocables!!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Wassup Intocables!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Sup intocable!!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

nice work!!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

MRJ-AIR said:


>


now thats a pretty awesome sight 

paintjob too :thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Intocables ttt


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Bizarnic3 (Jan 11, 2012)

That shit is sick homie...


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dam! Se dejan caer la grena! Nice wrk!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

nice work lorenzo


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

chavalin said:


> nice work lorenzo


Thanks sal!!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

You have done some really nice work Low-Low


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

[/URL


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

INTOCABLE$ CUSTOM$ TTT!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

I cant seem to post pics for some reason!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

When you reply via computer you have a menu that shows text icons & towards the end there's an image icon that looks like a picture frame. click on that & choose from "url" when you do that paste the link to the picture in your photobucket then post reply.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

some rims


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

That's not working


DJLATIN said:


> When you reply via computer you have a menu that shows text icons & towards the end there's an image icon that looks like a picture frame. click on that & choose from "url" when you do that paste the link to the picture in your photobucket then post reply.


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

MRJ-AIR said:


> You have done some really nice work Low-Low


Thanks intocable


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

Keep up the good work guys lots of nice , clean ride coming out of your shop


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

What up intocables, proud of all the fabulous work coming out of our shop in 2014.keep up the great work.intocables ttt!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Doing what we do best at LOS INTOCABLES CUSTOMS!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

what up dr drew:wave:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

alex75 said:


> what up dr drew:wave:


whats crackin g!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

eating lunch.....you missed a good one last friday at the shop


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

alex75 said:


> eating lunch.....you missed a good one last friday at the shop


I know...just trying to get settled in. My son moved down with me. so been busy getting him situated with work. going thru a lot of changes. but all is good..gonna invite you guys to my new place so we can barbeque.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep up the good work Intocables!


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work what's a good number to get a estimate from you


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Lookin Good Homies' :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

MRJ-AIR said:


> I know...just trying to get settled in. My son moved down with me. so been busy getting him situated with work. going thru a lot of changes. but all is good..gonna invite you guys to my new place so we can barbeque.


cool:thumbsup:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

congo said:


> Nice work what's a good number to get a estimate from you


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

congo said:


> Nice work what's a good number to get a estimate from you


619 -392-0962


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

mintysevenonenine;19946050]Lookin Good Homies' :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

Thanks pal


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

TTT sup intocables!


----------



## mustbemagic (Mar 27, 2013)

yo pal u got down on my link! thanks for all your hard work and dedication. all you guys at the shop are top notch. keep up the great work and I will always support you. I roll with pride knowing my homie did my patterns! one of a kind I was looking for and got it. all you guys are true masters of art. yo if you want the bomb work done hit these guys up!


----------



## mustbemagic (Mar 27, 2013)

yo Renzo u gots skillz! I gave you a blank white canvas and you did your thing brotha! your vision is 2nd to none!


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

djxsd said:


>


Damn I might have to check these homies out clean work


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Please help out this sat las palmas park national city


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

MRJ


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Intocables


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ta. Chingon!!!


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

Visited the shop and checked out the work on restored classics, custom lowrider's, customer bikes, this team has it. Always taking in jobs and have a finish of excellence. I highly recommend them. Check them out for yourself!


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

damn painting looks fcking sick wish I had some of that skill then maybe I can expand my work.


----------

